

Jspp: A JavaScript Pre-Processor - necolas
http://www.jspp.io/

======
teaspoon
The tagline (tag-paragraph?) is a little opaque:

 _A simple way to build web applications with embedded server side JavaScript.
In a few minutes you can build dynamic backend logic in to any page (html,
css, etc) using node.js, jQuery and server side DOM with php-like embedded
code._

Having read through the rest of the page, I'd rewrite it like this:

 _A way to embed server-side JavaScript into HTML and CSS files. JSPP uses
PHP-like template tags and gives you access to jQuery and node.js modules._

------
crayongod
dildos

~~~
IsaacSchlueter

        <html>
          <body>
            <div class="test1">
              <pre>
              <?jspp
              dicks = require("dicks").dicksSync(10)
              $(this).html( dicks.join("\n") )
              end()
              ?>
              </pre>
            </div>
            </body>
        </html>

~~~
dscape
wtf?

